# SM member Death Announcement



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Many of the SM members from years ago will remember our dear friend, Carolyn Parrish, and her little malt, Sammie. She also had a malt granddog, Brutus.

It is with a heavy heart that I make this announcement. 
I received an email and a phone call a couple of nights ago with a funeral announcement for dear Carolyn. I knew that she wasn't well and was having some health issues. However I was not expecting her death. Carolyn passed away Oct. 28th. Her private family funeral will be Nov. 1st, followed by a memorial for friends. Her interment will follow the memorial and will also be private for immediate family only. Her final resting place will be at the Middle Tennessee State Veterans Cemetery, Nashville, TN.

Before her health started to decline, Carolyn was very active on SM and loved all of the members and their little malts. Carolyn shared funny stories of Sammie and Brutus, darling photos of her little granddaughter, Abby, and was a joy to know. Anyone who was blessed enough to call her friend, was surely touched by her love of life. 

I have memorial info, funeral home info, a home address, etc. if anyone is interested in sending a card or flowers. 

Rest in Peace dear, sweet Carolyn. I feel that my life is much richer because I knew you as my dear friend. 

~Pat & Sassy Clark


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

So sorry to hear about a fellow SM member passing away. I sends hugs and prayer to her family in this time of need. I hope her babies are ok with the lose of there mommy.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend and a SM member. She sounds like she was a wonderful person.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I didn't have the pleasure of knowing Carolyn, but she sounds like a wonderful lady. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

I wasnt blessed to kow her but i am sure she was a special. RIP i am sure all of our angels will be there with her.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of an SM member


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

I didn't know her, but prayers for her loved ones and friends through this hard time. RIP


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Carolyn passed away, any SM member loss is a loss to us all... Rest in peace and love Carolyn...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Carolyn was a sweet lady, you who didn't have the priviledge to know her missed someone special.
Carolyn is at peace now, no more pain.
Pat I would love to send her family a card would you pm me with her address


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Though I never had the pleasure to meet or Know Carolyn, my thoughts and prayers are with her family. May you RIP Carolyn.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

bailey02 said:


> So sorry to hear about a fellow SM member passing away. I sends hugs and prayer to her family in this time of need. I hope her babies are ok with the lose of there mommy.


I spoke with her son Zack today and he told me that over the past couple of months little Sammies has really bonded with his daddy. Sammie is looking around the bedroom for Carolyn, but has become his dads shadow. I think Sammie will be a great companion for his dad now. Brutus went to the bridge a while back.



Matilda's mommy said:


> Carolyn was a sweet lady, you who didn't have the priviledge to know her missed someone special.
> Carolyn is at peace now, no more pain.
> Pat I would love to send her family a card would you pm me with her address


Paula, check your PM box.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

That is so sad. She sounds like she was a wonderful person for those people that knew her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Carolyn was such a sweet person and will be missed. May she RIP.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh this is sad news indeed! I'm glad little Sammie has bonded a lot with her hubby,.... they can give great comfort to one another!

RIP Carolyn.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

What was her SM user name? 

Very sad to hear and I am so glad that Sammie is adjusting to life without his mommy. RIP.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I didn't have the pleasure of knowing Carolyn, but am so sorry for her loss. Sending prayers to her family and Sammie.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Deepest condolences to the friends and family of Carolyn. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Even though I didn't know Carolyn it is so sad to lose an SM member. My thoughts are with her friends and family.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My sympathies to her family.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear about the death of an SM member. She sounded like a really nice person.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I also did not know Carolyn, but if she was like our other members here I know she left an empty spot in lots of lives. Our deepest sympathy to her friends and family--please share that w/them Pat.
May God knit together her baby & her husband so they comfort each other.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of her passing.  Thanks for letting us know, Pat.

Stacy, her username was Samsonsmom

Linda



bellaratamaltese said:


> What was her SM user name?
> 
> Very sad to hear and I am so glad that Sammie is adjusting to life without his mommy. RIP.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm sorry for the loss of a dear SM Friend.... 

I'm glad Sammie is with his Daddy. That will be a comfort for him. When my Grandmother passed, their dog was still alive... and she was a huge support for my Grandfather... more than any person could have ever been.

Will send up a prayer for Carolyn's family.....


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, how heartbreaking  I'm so sorry I didn't get to meet Carolyn and her pups. Keeping her family in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this.:crying: I don't think I knew Carolyn but I'm sure that she was a wonderful loving mom. Such a sad loss. I hope that Sammie brings joy to his dad. Prayers to the family.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news about Carolyn. I am happy to know Sammie has bonded with Carolyn's husband ... that is a blessing for both. My heart still goes out to Sammie with knowing how very loved and close he was to his Mommy. Now darling Carolyn is an angel in Heaven ... looking over her husband and Sammie and her other loved ones. 

Pat, please express my sympathy to Carolyn's family.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> What was her SM user name?
> 
> Very sad to hear and I am so glad that Sammie is adjusting to life without his mommy. RIP.


 Stacy her SM screen name was Samsonsmom. 

Thank you all for your warm thoughts, prayers and condolences. I will pass them on to her family. I am sure they will be touched by all of the love we each felt for Carolyn & Sammie.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read of her passing. I did not know her in person, but from all she wrote on the boards, beginning years ago, she was such a special person. My condolences to her family.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

To my dear friend, Carolyn:

I miss you!! Thank you so very much for your love, and support, through the years.

The warm, and comfy robe, you sent (with the Star-Trek) will forever be a comfort. I will forever love you my dear, sweet friend.

My doggies, especially thank you for what you have done for them.

My God, you will be missed terribly. I'm so very sad right now. 

We'll see each other again. I believe that.

Deb and Gang


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't remember her but my sympathy goes to her family.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sue, I think I thanked you privately for all of your help. But, I don't know if I have done so openly ... with everything going on. Please thank your wonderful son, David, for his help in regard to Kerry and Steve. And, of course, to you, too. 

I had planned to start calling hotels in New York with the list our Michelle provided on this thread for me. However, I am so grateful for your help ... and, David's ... for being able to swiftly make arrangements to help Kerry and Steve. As I said before ... I know Kerry well enough to know that it is sometimes difficult for her to reach out and ask for help ... even though she is always there for others. Kerry is one of my very best friends and I can now sleep better tonight knowing she, Steve, Crisse, Darla, and Fallon will be in a safe and comfortable environment tonight ... with wonderful friends who will make sure they get needed rest and whatever else they need.

Sue, you are awesome. I love you and thank you from the bottom of my heart for all you do to help all of us ... Earth Angel Sue.:wub::smootch:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh this is very sad news, I remember Carolyn, I send my deepest condolences to her family and friends. 
Rest in peace dear Carolyn, we are all going to miss you.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes I remember Carolyn. So very very sorry to hear this news. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

3Maltmom said:


> To my dear friend, Carolyn:
> 
> I miss you!! Thank you so very much for your love, and support, through the years.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Deb........every time I spoke with Carolyn she always mentioned you. :wub:


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm too new here to have known her but my heart goes out to all her loved ones.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear the news of Carolyn's death. Although we never met, I remember her wonderful sense of humor in her postings. I have never forgotten her suing her groomer for using Samson as a stud for her poodle without permission. Carolyn fought and won a legal judgement against the groomer and got all of the puppies. Samson was neutered soon after that. My prayers are with her family.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

revakb2 said:


> I am so sorry to hear the news of Carolyn's death. Although we never met, I remember her wonderful sense of humor in her postings. I have never forgotten her suing her groomer for using Samson as a stud for her poodle without permission. Carolyn fought and won a legal judgement against the groomer and got all of the puppies. Samson was neutered soon after that. My prayers are with her family.


 Yes Reva this is all true, then Sammie grew another testicle and had to be neutered again. :innocent: But Carolyn got the last laugh, she gained ownership of all of the pups and actually gave them away instead of selling them. 

I loved her sense of humor......she always teased that Sammie was looking forward to having his nails clipped at the groomers.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am just seeing this and I am so sorry


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Such sad sad news god bless xx


----------

